# Forex Demo Accounts - How Realistic?



## JuicyJase (21 April 2012)

Hi Everyone! 

 I'm new to this forum & Forex Trading, although I've had a few years experience in equities 

 Basically, I wanted to try my hand at Forex trading but after a quick google search about 100+ Demo's for Forex Trading?

 Anyway I just wanted a quick rundown if the Demo's take into account any brokering fees? or is it (spread) fee's? and rollover rates?
 Also which forex brokers seem to be the norm?

 Thanks for sharing your 2 cents

 -Jason.


----------



## TulipFX (26 April 2012)

JuicyJase said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this forum & Forex Trading, although I've had a few years experience in equities
> 
> ...




I jason, I hope you might find this blog I did helpful: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/entry.php?b=932 (that is part 2, there is also a part one here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/entry.php?b=933 )


----------



## cynic (9 September 2017)

cynic said:


> The last time I "traded" a demo account the balance increased over 50% within my first 20 minutes of "trading". However, I have never achieved anything like that sort of return whilst trading live (nor would I ever expect to do so). It's terribly easy to "trade" boldy when there is no financial impost from failure.
> 
> Please note that I have intentionally used quotation marks around the words trade, traded and trading in the above paragraph to emphasize the point that no trades actually took place. Nothing was truly exchanged as there were no assets (e.g. money,securities etc.) in contention, nor were there any counterparties to the transactions!
> 
> In effect demo/game trading isn't actually trading and it would be a serious error to presume otherwise!




Given the breakout trend, in recent days, of posts touching on the question captured by this thread's title, I believe this may be an opportune time to bump this thread and promote further discussion.

I have quoted one of my earlier posts, from another thread, in the hope that this will get the ball rolling.


----------

